# New pics



## extra_fat_guy

Here are some new pics.


----------



## sincitycerulean

Mmmmmm VERY nice. I'd love to see more!! :kiss2:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

:smitten: 

Very very sexy. 

Gosh I love the eye-candy on this site.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks for the nice comments. Its been awhile since I posted anything on here. I just wanted to say hello to everybody.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

two pics of me standing up.


----------



## sincitycerulean

Mmmmm!! YUMMY!!!


----------



## one_shy_writer

Hey, I was looking through old posts the other day and was wondering where you'd gotten to. Good to see you back again! :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*thats my favorite pose...do you mind me asking the silly questions?
how tall..what you weigh good lookin?
its always nice to get ideas....
thanks 4 sharing such nice pics xoxo *


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Absolutely yummy!!!! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thats my favorite pose...do you mind me asking the silly questions?
> how tall..what you weigh good lookin?
> its always nice to get ideas....
> thanks 4 sharing such nice pics xoxo *



I don't mind questions at all. I am 5'11 and I weigh 501. Thanks to all the ladies for the nice comments.


----------



## Sirrus

I envy your fat belly!


----------



## BBWBecky

I absolutely love your new pics..it looks like you have gained a little congrads..you are a huge turn-on for this BBW and FFA


----------



## extra_fat_guy

thanks for all the nice comments. Here are two more pictures.


----------



## Rosalinde

I second that. You look wonderful!


----------



## Goreki

That's the best hello I have ever seen! 
Good to see you're still around. Thanks for sharing those :smitten:


----------



## littleMISSabby

you look Absolutely delicious!!:wubu:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

extra_fat_guy said:


> thanks for all the nice comments. Here are two more pictures.



*drools* Gosh your belly is uber sexy, I could stare at that all day!


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Very fine looking, so very fine...:wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks again ladies for all the nice comments. I am trying to think of new poses for pictures, and when I do I will take some more.


----------



## missaf

I vote for a football Jersey pic


----------



## HDANGEL15

extra_fat_guy said:


> Thanks again ladies for all the nice comments. I am trying to think of new poses for pictures, and when I do I will take some more.


*
never knew 500 could look so amazing...thanks...i vote for a nice muscle shirt filled up with that fine flesh of yours* :smitten:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I finally took some new pics.


----------



## sincitycerulean

Oh my goodness!! So nice  Thank you for posting.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

thanks. I didn't have anything to do so I took some pics. I have more but I didn't want to post them all at once.


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thanks...i vote for a nice muscle shirt filled up with that fine flesh of yours* :smitten:



*thanks for sharing MORE of you hon...as mentioned earlier.....please don't be shy :smitten:*


----------



## BBWBecky

I love the new pics....I would love to see a new full body pic of you.....I have always loved looking at your body and can't wait to see more of ya...


----------



## Diego

OMG! :wubu:

I can have sex with your navel? :smitten:

_Edit: That was a bit inappropriate hehe!_


----------



## extra_fat_guy

thanks ladies for the nice comments.


----------



## chicken legs

I would love to have a belly like that on top of me.:eat2:
would you pin me down with that juicy body? We need more vids of men playing with their belly's and eating.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

two more pics


----------



## chicken legs

:eat2::wubu::smitten: words cannot describe how hot those pics are.
:eat2::eat2: I think you ready for a website. What do you other ffa think:eat1:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I have thought about doing my own website, but it might not go over well at my job.


----------



## chicken legs

MMMMM i just had to check those pics out again:wubu::smitten:
Will you straddle me??


----------



## kinkykitten

Wow.. i have the naughiest thoughts in my head right now  my fiance would be uberly jealous 

Very sexy belly you have there... it hangs so perfectly and looks so damn soft :smitten:

Thanks for giving me my daily fix of eye candy! lol


----------



## extra_fat_guy

thanks! Its nice to see my pics are so well liked.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

A view from the top.


----------



## likeitmatters

and is your gut still growing I hope and what size shirt you wear?


:bow:


----------



## chicken legs

Will you do a pick straddling pillows or better yet a person if available..just wondering how that would look...:smitten::eat2::eat1:....that would be soo hot :eat2:.


----------



## skinny

can we see your legs, hun?


----------



## BHMluver

extra_fat_guy said:


> I have thought about doing my own website, but it might not go over well at my job.



What kind of work do you do? Personally, you possess my absolute favorite BHM body-type ... both extra large and extra soft. 

Thank you for sharing!

BHMluver


----------



## bigwideland

These are great pic's the best thing for a BHM with a similar grouth or fat laydown habit is that you show we the future for my body and it spurs me on, thanks for the reference, what is your weight now and how tall are you ExtraFatGuy are you still gaining?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I am a school teacher and I coach football. I am about 5'11. The last time I was weighed I was around 480lbs. Usually drop some weight during football season. I am not gaining. I am actually considering a major life change. I know this will make a few people on here upset with me but I have to consider my health. At my current weight I can not do my job well enough to be really sucessful. Plus there are some health issues that I am worried about. Diabetes is a major concern because several people on my dad's side of the family has it including my dad. I even had a cousin go into a diabetic coma and die. Plus several years ago I hurt my leg. It healed but it continues to swell up everyday. It holds a lot of fluid and makes being a coach extremely hard because I have to be on my feet alot. I am currently looking into my options. I love that so many people like my pics. But I want to be around for a long time, so I can spend more time with the woman that I love, and my family. Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## chicken legs

what about a personal trainer or a change of lifestyle as regards to social activities...you know change your overall energy output. Like joining a walking club or something that will slowly change your lifestyle. Whats your eating style. If you figure out what type of eater you are that might help as well.

For me, my weight changes according to my interests and the people i am around.

Good luck :eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Not sure what kind of eater I am. I am an emotional eater I guess. I eat a lot even when I am not hungry.


----------



## fat hiker

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am a school teacher and I coach football. I am about 5'11. The last time I was weighed I was around 480lbs. Usually drop some weight during football season. I am not gaining. I am actually considering a major life change. I know this will make a few people on here upset with me but I have to consider my health. At my current weight I can not do my job well enough to be really sucessful. Plus there are some health issues that I am worried about. Diabetes is a major concern because several people on my dad's side of the family has it including my dad. I even had a cousin go into a diabetic coma and die. Plus several years ago I hurt my leg. It healed but it continues to swell up everyday. It holds a lot of fluid and makes being a coach extremely hard because I have to be on my feet alot. I am currently looking into my options. I love that so many people like my pics. But I want to be around for a long time, so I can spend more time with the woman that I love, and my family. Thanks for all the nice comments.



Those are all good reasons to keep track of your health and consider lifestyle changes. If it's any consolation, many studies show that changes to a healthier lifestyle such as more exercise, a healthier diet, controlled snacking, stress relief etc. that result in as little as a 10% weight loss also vastly reduce the changes of diabetes and many other complex diseases. And 400 pounds is still a big guy!

But, it is YOUR health, and I think everyone here wishes you the longest and happiest life you can manage. Keep in touch as you make your changes. You've been a size some of us can only dream of - as you work through your changes, let us help support you.

Just don't do any crash diets, OK? Crash diets damage the body, and if you read through the Dims 900 Club, you'll find that more of those folks died while dieting or just after finishing a diet than of any other cause....


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took a bunch of new pics and I will post a few now. If you see the bruises on my stomach they are from wrestling with my niece.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I need a new webcam. lol


----------



## extra_fat_guy

pic number 3


----------



## JenFromOC

Holy shit. Well, I'm going to heaven now. Goodbye everyone, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Ok. this is the last pic for tonight. I took several and I can't wait to post them.


----------



## chicken legs

JenFromOC said:


> Holy shit. Well, I'm going to heaven now. Goodbye everyone, it was nice knowing you.



hahhaa, I agree...Mr. Extra hot and sexy


----------



## extra_fat_guy

thanks ladies. I love to hear your comments. Posting pics can be so addictive for me. But I don't want to flood you all with pics tonight.


----------



## chicken legs

Tease...but i love it..your like a guilty decadent pleasure for my eyes.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

this is the last one for tonight. I like this pic the most.


----------



## Esther

JenFromOC said:


> Holy shit. Well, I'm going to heaven now. Goodbye everyone, it was nice knowing you.




Hahahaha. I like you already, you are priceless.

I must agree though, these photos are jaw-droppingly good.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is another pic. Enjoy ladies!!!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I just felt like adding another pic.


----------



## seasuperchub84

Wow damn im Jealous!!!  Someday....someday.....


----------



## chicken legs

I have to say that the pics of you (extra fat guy) and bigwideland are what pulled me out of the story section of this website. I originally found this site while randomly searching for erotic stories and such. Then one day i got curious and was hooked ever since.:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is today's pic.


----------



## likeitmatters

how tall and how much do you weigh please?


:bow:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I am 5'11 and the last time i got weighed I was 510lbs.


----------



## likeitmatters

speaking of your weight you must have one huge gut that overhangs and I think the ladies would love to see you standing sideways and showing how big it is and silly question is are you still growing at this stage of life?


:bow:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I actually thought about going on a diet. But I am currently going through a rough time in my life so I decided not to go on a diet. I want to be able to eat what I want when I want. I am not really trying to get bigger but I am sure it is happening. I am always thinking about what type of pictures I should take. If the ladies want to see a certain pose just let me know. I think I posted one standing, but I will take an updated one soon.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is a pic of me standing up.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Pic of the front. Had to put my shorts back on for this one. lol


----------



## JenFromOC

Definitely my favorite! It shows how big and soft your belly is...but also how fat your arms are. Yum.


----------



## Mercedes

Holy soft rolls! You're absolutely GORGEOUS!

:smitten:

*faints*


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks ladies!!!  I will post another pic as soon as I take one.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is today's pic


----------



## JenFromOC

I am unable to view these pics any longer as I'm about to have a heart attack. Please....have some pity on me LOL :eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

i took this pic so everyone could see what I look like from behind.


----------



## chicken legs

i have been waiting for that pic for a VERY LONG TIME:eat2::eat2::eat2:

MMMMMMGGRRRRRRRR


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I do take request. So if you have a certain pose you want to see let me know.


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> I do take request. So if you have a certain pose you want to see let me know.



Um, I can just hear the wheels-a-turnin' in Chicken's head...LOL. My head almost blew off...I'm so excited that I can't even think of a good pose right now. Wait, how about more of your big thighs? Yesssssss


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I can do that!!! I will get that pic up soon.



JenFromOC said:


> Um, I can just hear the wheels-a-turnin' in Chicken's head...LOL. My head almost blew off...I'm so excited that I can't even think of a good pose right now. Wait, how about more of your big thighs? Yesssssss


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took 2 pics of my thighs. here is the first one.


----------



## chicken legs

JenFromOC said:


> Um, I can just hear the wheels-a-turnin' in Chicken's head...LOL. My head almost blew off...I'm so excited that I can't even think of a good pose right now. Wait, how about more of your big thighs? Yesssssss



hehehe..my wheels did a spin out on that last pic..and i am still drifting.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is the 2nd pic. its a top view


----------



## chicken legs

WOW your making my scalp tingle...lol


----------



## extra_fat_guy

another pic of my backside without the shorts.


----------



## chicken legs

i think u need a spanking for being so naughty...:eat2:
Ok thats just an excuse to spank you.

mmmmmm


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I am naughty. And I do like to be spanked. So go right ahead


----------



## luv_it_here

I sense some attitude. lol







I think I may have been consuming alcoholic beverages that evening...


----------



## luv_it_here

Instant happy BHM. Just add supermodel...


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am naughty. And I do like to be spanked. So go right ahead



wow.....lol......:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is today's pic


----------



## chicken legs

mmmmmmmm

All i have to say is....***droooooolllll***

:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I love to make ladies droooooolllll!!!!!!!!



chicken legs said:


> mmmmmmmm
> 
> All i have to say is....***droooooolllll***
> 
> :eat2:


----------



## chicken legs

By the amount of views your thread has accumulated..I am not the only one. I suggest you invest in paper products and other such products ..hehehe


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Yeah that might be a good idea. :bow:



chicken legs said:


> By the amount of views your thread has accumulated..I am not the only one. I suggest you invest in paper products and other such products ..hehehe


----------



## luv_it_here

Oops!!

Apologies to everyone for tossing my pics up - I didn't even realize this wasn't a general thread (Looking back I must've been pretty bloody distracted not to notice)..

My bad, as they say!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Welcome to dims. Feel free to start your own pic thread. I am sure there are lots of ladies that would love to see you pics.



luv_it_here said:


> Oops!!
> 
> Apologies to everyone for tossing my pics up - I didn't even realize this wasn't a general thread (Looking back I must've been pretty bloody distracted not to notice)..
> 
> My bad, as they say!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Looking to keep warm. I think I might have to do something else.


----------



## chicken legs

can i play with your belly until you find something else...:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Go right ahead!!! 



chicken legs said:


> can i play with your belly until you find something else...:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is another pic


----------



## extra_fat_guy

felt like adding another pic


----------



## JenFromOC

I just wet myself.


----------



## chicken legs

hahahaahha

I'm glad I'm not the only FFA that happens to...lol

I said before and I'll say it again..SSbhms make me jizz in my pants...lol

Jizz in my pants

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20HTTZWQJSA


----------



## extra_fat_guy

That video is so funny! 



chicken legs said:


> hahahaahha
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only FFA that happens to...lol
> 
> I said before and I'll say it again..SSbhms make me jizz in my pants...lol
> 
> Jizz in my pants
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20HTTZWQJSA


----------



## seasuperchub84

Not only am I jealous....and I know im a guy, and Im not hitting on you, I have a partner....

I just gotta say....your pretty damn HOT  Maybe we can convert you LOL jk :eat1::bow:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LOL! Sorry but I love the ladies!!! thanks for the nice comment.



seasuperchub84 said:


> Not only am I jealous....and I know im a guy, and Im not hitting on you, I have a partner....
> 
> I just gotta say....your pretty damn HOT  Maybe we can convert you LOL jk :eat1::bow:


----------



## likeitmatters

seasuperchub84 said:


> Not only am I jealous....and I know im a guy, and Im not hitting on you, I have a partner....
> 
> I just gotta say....your pretty damn HOT  Maybe we can convert you LOL jk :eat1::bow:




ya know I am a gay man here and I enjoy the pictures of these attractive men and women and I find this post to be a little annoying to me. it makes us gay men seem like sex fiends and we are not or should I say at least not me.


this man is very considerate and very straight if you did not read his earlier posts and the way you talk will turn straight men off and then leave.

:bow:


----------



## Esther

chicken legs said:


> hahahaahha
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only FFA that happens to...lol
> 
> I said before and I'll say it again..SSbhms make me jizz in my pants...lol
> 
> Jizz in my pants
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20HTTZWQJSA



I actually had tears in my eyes the first time I saw that video.


----------



## Esther

I gotta say man, your arms are amazing. Kind of a weird thing to focus on but it's one of my favourite things about a man's body


----------



## seasuperchub84

likeitmatters said:


> ya know I am a gay man here and I enjoy the pictures of these attractive men and women and I find this post to be a little annoying to me. it makes us gay men seem like sex fiends and we are not or should I say at least not me.
> 
> 
> this man is very considerate and very straight if you did not read his earlier posts and the way you talk will turn straight men off and then leave.
> 
> :bow:



Dude, I was just making a comment to congratulate him on his progress as a fat man. If I was a sex fiend, I would be like messaging him and stuff and talking about dildos and anal, which Im not. All I did was say that he was sexy! I gave him a compliment. Was that wrong to do that? 

I have no desire to "convert" anyone. I am in a happily married, monogamous relationship with a partner who is also a gainer. 

Next time, you should try maybe messaging someone if you have an issue with their post, this guys photo thread shouldnt be a stomping ground.

EDIT: Also I get compliments from the girls that visit bellybuilders.com all the time. Does that mean I am going to leave bellybuilders because a girl is saying your hot? Umm probably no. Im going to say no thanks, as this guy did, and say but thanks for the comment!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thank you!!! I sometimes have trouble keeping my sleeves pulled down because the fat under my arms wants to pop out, and sometimes the sleeves are just to small.




Esther said:


> I gotta say man, your arms are amazing. Kind of a weird thing to focus on but it's one of my favourite things about a man's body


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is a closer look at one of my arms. Couldn't get them both in unless I backed up.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is the wide view with both arms.


----------



## JenFromOC

This is an absolutely incredible shot of your body. Really, really hot


----------



## chicken legs

hehehe 

I Logged in just to checkout your new pics:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thank you!!! It makes me feel good to hear that! :kiss2:



JenFromOC said:


> This is an absolutely incredible shot of your body. Really, really hot


----------



## JenFromOC

Hehe I love how the right side of your tummy is bigger and hangs down more. It's so cute!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks! that makes me feel so special! 



chicken legs said:


> hehehe
> 
> I Logged in just to checkout your new pics:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Yeah it always hangs out of my shirt when I don't tuck it in. I notice people staring at me then I realize my belly is hannging out. 



JenFromOC said:


> Hehe I love how the right side of your tummy is bigger and hangs down more. It's so cute!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks again ladies! I tried to rep all the wonderful ladies who have posted on my thread but I have to spread it around before I rep all of you again. thanks again! :kiss2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I had a private request for some pics of me laying down. I took 3 pics. It was hard to take them by myself. Ignore the mess in the back ground. here is the first pic.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 2


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 3


----------



## Esther

extra_fat_guy said:


> here is the wide view with both arms.



:smitten:
Definitely a GREAT shot. Thanks for posting that!!!


----------



## Esther

Those do look like hard shots to take! But totally worth it, imo...


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Its hard to think of different poses sometimes. I like to show what the wonderful ladies on here want to see. Again if anybody has any idea for a picture let me know. I will do my best to get it done.




Esther said:


> :smitten:
> Definitely a GREAT shot. Thanks for posting that!!!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the pic I took today.


----------



## JenFromOC

I think your arms are just amazing...I bet they're super soft and warm....where's Chicken to back me up on that one? hehe


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I will try to make sure i get my arms in more of my pics.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> Here is the pic I took today.



HOT DAYUM.............WOW.....YUMMMMMMM:eat2::wubu:


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> I think your arms are just amazing...I bet they're super soft and warm....where's Chicken to back me up on that one? hehe



Why you gotta go dragging my girlfriend into it LOL  She's right you are naughty lol.   :happy: Oh well so is she but I love her anyways :smitten: :blush: :happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is what my belly looks like with a shirt on.


----------



## kinkykitten

:smitten: Oh wow! HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

:smitten: Oh wow! HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

:smitten: Oh wow! HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks to everyone who have commented about my pics!



kinkykitten said:


> :smitten: Oh wow! HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## kinkykitten

extra_fat_guy said:


> here is the wide view with both arms.



Sorry for the mulitple accidental post lol

but this pic is OMG sexy as hell! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## JenFromOC

escapist said:


> Why you gotta go dragging my girlfriend into it LOL  She's right you are naughty lol.   :happy: Oh well so is she but I love her anyways :smitten: :blush: :happy:



Because 2 FFAs are better than one!!! hehe


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Don't worry about the mulitple posts. I am just glad women like my pics. 



kinkykitten said:


> Sorry for the mulitple accidental post lol
> 
> but this pic is OMG sexy as hell! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## JenFromOC

chicken legs said:


> Will you do a pick straddling pillows or better yet a person if available..just wondering how that would look...:smitten::eat2::eat1:....that would be soo hot :eat2:.



Um...yeah. We're going to need a pic of you straddling a little FFA, please. That would be so HOT. Pretty please? :wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I wish I could take that pic, but I don't have one. My ex was one but she didn't treat me right. So I will have to keep looking. 



JenFromOC said:


> Um...yeah. We're going to need a pic of you straddling a little FFA, please. That would be so HOT. Pretty please? :wubu:


----------



## Esther

JenFromOC said:


> Um...yeah. We're going to need a pic of you straddling a little FFA, please. That would be so HOT. Pretty please? :wubu:



Any volunteers to pose for that photo?

:wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I had a request for a pic. Its alot like one i took before but you can see me better. I couldn't get my legs in the pic, so I took one of them too. I will post it after this one.


----------



## JenFromOC

Esther said:


> Any volunteers to pose for that photo?
> 
> :wubu:



:eat2: Mayyyyybe....


----------



## extra_fat_guy

A closer look at my legs.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I would consider any and all volunteers! 



Esther said:


> Any volunteers to pose for that photo?
> 
> :wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took 3 pics of me sitting up in bed. pic # 1. I know its alot like ones I have posted before but I am running out of ideas. Again if any of you lovely ladies has a certain pose you want to see let me know.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is pic # 2


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Pic # 3. Showing my back fat.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took two pics today. The first pic was requested.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Sorry about the glare from the windows. Here is pic #2


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> I took two pics today. The first pic was requested.



AHHHHHHHHHH....yummmmmm......i want to play.....pretty please.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Yes you can play! :bow:



chicken legs said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH....yummmmmm......i want to play.....pretty please.


----------



## JenFromOC

I....am....drooling 

Love the pics!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I am so glad you love my pics!!!! 



JenFromOC said:


> I....am....drooling
> 
> Love the pics!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I need the help of all the wonderful ladies on dims. I need new ideas for pics. If you are to shy to post on my thread send me a message. thanks. :bow:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took a few pics for today. Here is the first one.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is pic number 2


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is the 3rd pic


----------



## chicken legs

Dang.... I'm still stuck on the last set of pics...:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Esther

Oh, this is one of my favourite threads on Dims, I gotta say! Thanks for posting all these great pics.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Your welcome!!! Thanks for liking my pics!!! 



Esther said:


> Oh, this is one of my favourite threads on Dims, I gotta say! Thanks for posting all these great pics.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Since I haven't posted any pics in a day or so. I thought I would add 3 new pics. 2 pics for you.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 3


----------



## likeitmatters

how about putting on too tight pants and without a shirt for the ladies?


give them some eye candy..

or some too tight shorts and have ur belly hang over..


:bow:


----------



## JenFromOC

Hot damn! Thanks for the daily dose of eye candy sweetie!


----------



## chicken legs

lol and i have a serious sweet tooth.:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Hot damn! Thanks for the daily dose of eye candy sweetie!



Your welcome!!! I am just here to make all the beautiful ladies happy!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I haven't been able to take any new pics so I took 3. here is the first one


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 2


----------



## extra_fat_guy

And here is number 3


----------



## Tracii

OH MY! How did I miss this thread?
I'm light headed just looking at them."SWOON". EFG you have made my day :kiss2:.
I can't quite drooling on the monitor.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Tracii said:


> OH MY! How did I miss this thread?
> I'm light headed just looking at them."SWOON". EFG you have made my day :kiss2:.
> I can't quite drooling on the monitor.



I am glad you like my pics!!!


----------



## chicken legs

1. Yum

2. Yum

3. Yum


----------



## escapist

Man I think I'm Jealous you make me feel like I'm not even fat....and I weigh 475ish!


----------



## JenFromOC

escapist said:


> Man I think I'm Jealous you make me feel like I'm not even fat....and I weigh 475ish!



Skinny guys under 500lbs...move aside. Hehe Love the pics EFG :wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I am just glad the ladies like my pics. I am sure I am around the 520 range now. Had a week of just eating and sitting around. Lots of cake and cookies.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took 3 pics for a good friend. here is the first


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 2


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 3


----------



## Esther

Frig! Amazing pictures as usual! :wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Esther said:


> Frig! Amazing pictures as usual! :wubu:



Thanks! I am still trying to come up with new ideas for pics. If you have any ideas let me know.


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> Thanks! I am still trying to come up with new ideas for pics. If you have any ideas let me know.



I have an idea...how about a pic of me...underneath you  hehe I think it's a pretty good idea.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> I have an idea...how about a pic of me...underneath you  hehe I think it's a pretty good idea.



Thats sounds like a great idea for a pic! Come on over, and we will take it.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

3 new pics by request. Here is number 1


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 2


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 3


----------



## JenFromOC

Will you marry me? For the love of GOD...please! hehe Cute pics sweetie


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Will you marry me? For the love of GOD...please! hehe Cute pics sweetie



You know I will!!!  I am happy that you like my pics!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is today's pics. I just took two. Looks like I need a bigger shirt. I did wear 6XL. I guess its not big enough any more.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the side view. My shirt is pulled down as far as it will go. I don't like tight shirts. lol


----------



## JenFromOC

*gulp* Um...sometimes I don't know what to say, except....YUM.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> *gulp* Um...sometimes I don't know what to say, except....YUM.



YUM is always good in my book!!!!!!!


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> here is pic number 3



***saves in wank file***


----------



## JenFromOC

Can't wait for new pics...you know, when you're feeling better  Just throwin' that out there...


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Can't wait for new pics...you know, when you're feeling better  Just throwin' that out there...



I will do my best to get some new pics up real soon.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I went ahead and took a couple of pics. here is the first one


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 2


----------



## JenFromOC

Always the highlight of my day


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Always the highlight of my day



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tracii

OH HELL YES!!!!! those t shirt pics are awesome EFG so figgin'cute.HOLY CROW I need a very cold shower.
If I was in the room my hands would be under that t-shirt and giving that sexy belly a huge rub.
My god I so excited I'm swooning and going to pass out.:wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Tracii said:


> OH HELL YES!!!!! those t shirt pics are awesome EFG so figgin'cute.HOLY CROW I need a very cold shower.
> If I was in the room my hands would be under that t-shirt and giving that sexy belly a huge rub.
> My god I so excited I'm swooning and going to pass out.:wubu:



Thanks!!! I love reading what women have to say about my pics!


----------



## Tracii

What can I say I love big bellies:wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Tracii said:


> What can I say I love big bellies:wubu:



I wish more women did. Or atleast more of them in Oklahoma.


----------



## JenFromOC

After doing some research, and examining this thread from the first page, I've also noticed that you have nice hands EFG  I know that is weird and random, but it's true. In that case, I will be needing some pics of your hands...preferably resting on your belly. Also, I still want to marry you LOL :wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> After doing some research, and examining this thread from the first page, I've also noticed that you have nice hands EFG  I know that is weird and random, but it's true. In that case, I will be needing some pics of your hands...preferably resting on your belly. Also, I still want to marry you LOL :wubu:



I will try to take some hand pics for you. I already said yes. lol :bow:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I could only take one pic with both hands in it. I just have a webcam so i had to put the mouse under my chin to take it.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is another pic


----------



## JenFromOC

I'll hold up your belly and you can put those hands on my ass. (And the rest I can't talk about here in public) :smitten: Is that a deal?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> I'll hold up your belly and you can put those hands on my ass. (And the rest I can't talk about here in public) :smitten: Is that a deal?



Thats a deal!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just name the time and date! :wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC

Aww...hope I didn't ruin your thread EFG :blush:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Aww...hope I didn't ruin your thread EFG :blush:



You could never ruin my thread. I love reading what you have to say.


----------



## chicken legs

i want to grab your belly too


----------



## chicken legs

JenFromOC said:


> After doing some research, and examining this thread from the first page, I've also noticed that you have nice hands EFG  I know that is weird and random, but it's true. In that case, I will be needing some pics of your hands...preferably resting on your belly. Also, I still want to marry you LOL :wubu:




LOL i love doing research..hehehe


----------



## JenFromOC

Ok, so I came home on my lunch break to look at EFG's pics...nothing wrong with that LOL


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Ok, so I came home on my lunch break to look at EFG's pics...nothing wrong with that LOL



I agree there is nothing wrong with that!!!!!


----------



## Tracii

EFG you do have nice hands I agree with jen.You two sound perfect for each other.:wubu:maybe?
I love the new pics and the belly its hot!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took a couple of pics and here is the first one


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is pic number two


----------



## JenFromOC

Best pic thread on Dims, sweetie :wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Best pic thread on Dims, sweetie :wubu:



Thanks!!!! :wubu::kiss2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I am working on some new pics but i took this one for today.


----------



## JenFromOC

*sigh* Now I even get up in the middle of night to look :wubu: You look good EFG. That is all. Going back to bed now.


----------



## kinkykitten

Oh wow... 

Yummy! :eat2: Keep em coming! :smitten:


----------



## seasuperchub84

This post gives me inspiration to just go and gorge my face at a buffet... 

Congrats


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took a couple of pics. I was on the floor on my knees. here is the first one


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is the 2nd pic


----------



## JenFromOC

EFG, you are so hot. Your pics give me lots to dream about during the day....and night :wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> EFG, you are so hot. Your pics give me lots to dream about during the day....and night :wubu:



Thank you! I am so glad you like my pics! I would rep you but I have to wait!


----------



## kinkykitten

Amazing! You have the epitome of the perfect body! :blush:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks to all the ladies who have left the nice comments about my pics!


----------



## JenFromOC

Come on baby! We need new pics


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is today's pic


----------



## JenFromOC

*sigh* I'm in love :wubu:


----------



## bigrugbybloke

extra_fat_guy said:


> here is today's pic


/
and if you dont mind a bi (small compared to you) bhm asking how big does that measure? thanks


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I don't know my measurements. I do know I weigh around 510 lbs.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> here is today's pic



Damn....


GRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrr:eat2:


----------



## Novelist

Wow, you look like fun to hug. :wubu:

I want to know measurements, too, hehe.

EDIT: I just realized I sounded terribly dirty. I didn't mean that!! LOL!!!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Well I will need a volunteer to help me get those measurements.


----------



## Tracii

:smitten::wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well I will need a volunteer to help me get those measurements.



*raises hand* I like to help out whenever I'm needed


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> *raises hand* I like to help out whenever I'm needed



I might just take you up on that.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I hope this looks ok. I took a couple of pics with my phone.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the 2nd pic.


----------



## chicken legs

They look good to me:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks! I am glad you like them.


----------



## JenFromOC

Still lookin' good...:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Still lookin' good...:eat2:



I am glad you think you so.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is a picture I took today.


----------



## likeitmatters

you might want to consider putting some pics of you standing without a shirt on and how much bigger do you think your gut will get?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I will try that pic idea. I am not really trying to gain. I am currently over 500lbs which I think is big enough.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took 2 new pics today. Here is the first one.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the 2nd pic.


----------



## katharina_german_ffa

very nice you know I always like to see youre pics, very hot


----------



## JenFromOC

Damn sweetie, it's been a long time...I love the pics :wubu:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks ladies! I am glad the women on here enjoy seeing my pics.


----------



## likeitmatters

You have one impressive gut on ya and I hope you find some lady to play with it and feed it and love and love because you are nice guy and from my point of view pretty stunning dont ya think ladies..?

:bow::bow:


----------



## JenFromOC

likeitmatters said:


> You have one impressive gut on ya and I hope you find some lady to play with it and feed it and love and love because you are nice guy and from my point of view pretty stunning dont ya think ladies..?
> 
> :bow::bow:



*raises hand* I agree


----------



## extra_fat_guy

likeitmatters said:


> You have one impressive gut on ya and I hope you find some lady to play with it and feed it and love and love because you are nice guy and from my point of view pretty stunning dont ya think ladies..?
> 
> :bow::bow:



Thanks. Thats very nice of you to say. I hope I find that lady too.


----------



## krystalclear

I just wanna go on record saying that this is the best thread ever!!!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

krystalclear said:


> I just wanna go on record saying that this is the best thread ever!!!



Thanks! I am glad you think so.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Sorry this pic isn't that clear.


----------



## veil

you are absolutely stunning. are you still taking any requests? i'd love to see your calves & feet. you have beautiful hands & i think it is so cute when toes are all pudgy.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

veil said:


> you are absolutely stunning. are you still taking any requests? i'd love to see your calves & feet. you have beautiful hands & i think it is so cute when toes are all pudgy.



I am glad you like my pics. I do take requests. I have been running out of ideas for pics.


----------



## Goreki

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am glad you like my pics. I do take requests. I have been running out of ideas for pics.


IN THE SHOWER!!!
I.. uh, I mean...
Maybe play around with more angles? If you have a cam with a timer, it'd be easy.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Right now all I have is my camera on my phone. But I will work on trying to take new pics.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

First of 3 new pics. Yes ladies I am naked in all 3.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 2


----------



## extra_fat_guy

here is pic number 3


----------



## JenFromOC

OMG I want you so bad...


----------



## BigChaz

extra_fat_guy, you may want to invest in a rape whistle...

Oh yeah, cutting this off at the pass: no, I will not be doing the raping.


----------



## chubloverUK86

Well, I know I'd sure offer to take such a sexy man for dinner if he batted for my side. Since you don't extra_fat_guy (I'll do my best to stop my heart throbbing) might I suggest that the lucky ladies line up to drop your linen and start your grinnin'!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

BigChaz said:


> extra_fat_guy, you may want to invest in a rape whistle...
> 
> Oh yeah, cutting this off at the pass: no, I will not be doing the raping.



They wouldn't have to rape me because I am easy. They feed me and I put out. lol. Thanks for adding the second part. lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> OMG I want you so bad...



. . . :wubu: . . .


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> OMG I want you so bad...



I wish I heard that more!


----------



## veil

i think someone said this before but i'll say it again, i love the way your belly is not symmetrical, i just want to kiss the bit that hangs lower... or maybe bite it if i were feeling saucy... :smitten:


----------



## Esther

Ooo, great pictures as usual :smitten:
I can always count on your thread to be so consistently sexy!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

veil said:


> i think someone said this before but i'll say it again, i love the way your belly is not symmetrical, i just want to kiss the bit that hangs lower... or maybe bite it if i were feeling saucy... :smitten:



Well I have never had a woman bite my belly, but I am up for anything. Maybe just a nibble because my belly is so sensitive. Anytime a woman touches my belly its such a turn on for me. Getting my belly rubbed after a big meal is amazing.




Esther said:


> Ooo, great pictures as usual :smitten:
> I can always count on your thread to be so consistently sexy!



Thanks! Thats very nice of you to say.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I was laying in bed, and thought I would take a couple of pics.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the 2nd pic as I was getting up.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm in love :wubu:


----------



## seasuperchub84

I hate being envious....LOL awesome job. Im gonna have to keep eating...


----------



## extra_fat_guy

seasuperchub84 said:


> I hate being envious....LOL awesome job. Im gonna have to keep eating...



I must tell you its a lot of hard work to look this good. lol. It really didn't take much work to get this big.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> I'm in love :wubu:



Well you know where I live. You can come get me.


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well you know where I live. You can come get me.



You moved! I have no idea where you are


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> You moved! I have no idea where you are



Well I am not hard to find.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took a couple of pics. Ladies if you have any ideas for new pics, or if there is any type of pic you would like to see let me know.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the 2nd pic.


----------



## JenFromOC

Come pick me up? I need some lovin'...


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Come pick me up? I need some lovin'...



You know I would if I lived closer.


----------



## veil

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well I have never had a woman bite my belly, but I am up for anything. Maybe just a nibble because my belly is so sensitive. Anytime a woman touches my belly its such a turn on for me. Getting my belly rubbed after a big meal is amazing.



i'm sure i--and some of the other admirers here--would love to be gentle, a little nibble here, a little nibble there...


----------



## extra_fat_guy

veil said:


> i'm sure i--and some of the other admirers here--would love to be gentle, a little nibble here, a little nibble there...



I would like that as long as I could return the favor.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took 3 new pics. Two of them are not that great.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the 2nd pic


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the 3rd pic. Sorry about the light in this one.


----------



## JenFromOC

Oh damn....those hands. Yum. (the belly too, but you know I love your hands)


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I decided to post my last pics before my birthday next week. Its been a bad year, and I hope this next year is hell of a lot better.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the 3rd pic. Still working on some new pic ideas.


----------



## JenFromOC

Yep...still my favorite thread


----------



## pendulous

A (belated) Happy Birthday


----------



## lovelocs

extra_fat_guy said:


> I decided to post my last pics before my birthday next week. Its been a bad year, and I hope this next year is hell of a lot better.



Sorry to hear it's been a bad year. I think a lot of us are banking that 2010 will be better...
...And happy belated.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks for all the nice comments. I know lots of people are having a bad year, and I wouldn't wish the my last year on anybody. I am glad its behind me. I am looking forward to bigger and better things.


----------



## ImNotFunny

impressive my friend! Keepin the ladies happy haha.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took 3 new pics to start the year out right. Here is the first pic.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the 2nd pic.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the 3rd pic. I need a shave, and a haircut. Also I am holding the towel up with my belly because its to small to go around me.


----------



## JenFromOC

You look HOT. Looks like maybe you've put on a few pounds? I like that


----------



## Lady Bella UK

You are one good looking sexy hot fatty sir! :wubu:

Bella xXx


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks ladies. I probably have put on a few pounds over the holidays.


----------



## veil

extra_fat_guy said:


> Here is the 3rd pic. I need a shave, and a haircut. Also I am holding the towel up with my belly because its to small to go around me.



awww, your face is as cute as your belly! you look great.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks! Its really nice to hear that Veil.


----------



## fat hiker

> Also I am holding the towel up with my belly because its to small to go around me.



This one needs posted over on "You know you are a fat guy when..."!!!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took a few new pics. I will post a couple now, and some more tonight.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is pic number 2


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here are the rest of the pics.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

The last pic


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> Here are the rest of the pics.



ummm...grrrrrrrrr


----------



## HDANGEL15

extra_fat_guy said:


> Here is the 3rd pic. I need a shave, and a haircut. Also I am holding the towel up with my belly because its to small to go around me.



*wow agreed a very very handsome extra fat guy *:smitten:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks ladies. I am glad you like my pics.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*you look like a big soft marshmallow pillow........*


----------



## Tracii

*groan* drool.Mmmmmmm


----------



## Tracii

extra_fat_guy said:


> Here is the 2nd pic.


Lovin this pic.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you look like a big soft marshmallow pillow........*



Well hopefully someday I can find a woman that likes big soft marshmallow pillows. lol. Until then I will keep posting pictures.


----------



## the hanging belly

extra_fat_guy said:


> Here is the 2nd pic.



I love this photo. I have a thing for huge guys in t-shirts with the belly peeking out. Nothing hotter

(not to say that the other's aren't awesome, coz they are:smitten


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Seems like I have trouble finding a shirt that my belly doesn't hang out of unless I tuck the shirt in.


----------



## siren_

extra_fat_guy said:


> Seems like I have trouble finding a shirt that my belly doesn't hang out of unless I tuck the shirt in.



you tease!! ;p


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I will try to take some more pics tomorrow to show you if I have time. I enjoy being a tease. lol. I don't think I have ever posted a pic of me all dressed up for work which I will try to take one.


----------



## Amandy

:::claps hands::: yes! dressed for work! BHM+textiles=:smitten:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Well remember I am a teacher, and a football coach. So dressed up for me is a polo type shirt, and slacks.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I couldn't take pictures of me wearing all of my shirts, but here are a couple of them.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is what I look like dressed for work.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the last pic I took.


----------



## katharina_german_ffa

those pics are really hot


----------



## extra_fat_guy

thanks. I am glad you like them.


----------



## the hanging belly

extra_fat_guy said:


> I couldn't take pictures of me wearing all of my shirts, but here are a couple of them.



Love them, especially the white/grey shirt. Thanks for posting:bow:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

the hanging belly said:


> Love them, especially the white/grey shirt. Thanks for posting:bow:



I am glad you like it. That was my favorite shirt until I out grew it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*thanks so much for sharing the dressed for work shots :smitten: :smitten:

i would be doing major 360s if I saw that IRL......yikes *


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I have been trying to come up with new ideas for pics. Being dressed for work was on the list. I am glad you like the pics.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> Here is the last pic I took.



Only a rare few can make short sleeves sexy..


----------



## extra_fat_guy

chicken legs said:


> Only a rare few can make short sleeves sexy..



I like short sleeves better than long. But my arm fat makes the sleeves roll up, and I have to keep pulling them down.


----------



## the hanging belly

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am glad you like it. That was my favorite shirt until I out grew it.



I can bet its much nicer now you've outgrown it:happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Its nicer for the ladies that like seeing my belly. But I haven't met any around where I live, so I will just save that shirt for when I do find one.


----------



## siren_

These are nice shirts... ohmai


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I have a closet full of these nice shirts. lol


----------



## Zowie

I would have joined the football team if you'd have been my coach. Woah.

(HA right. Me playing football. I made myself laugh)


----------



## siren_

extra_fat_guy said:


>




Wow. 0_0 This is the best pic yet.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bionic_eggplant said:


> I would have joined the football team if you'd have been my coach. Woah.
> 
> (HA right. Me playing football. I made myself laugh)


Coaching is the only time I am not aware of my weight. I guess because I am so into it I don't notice my belly bouncing around when I walk. Well if you came out for my team, and tried that would be more than some of the boys I have coached.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

siren_ said:


> Wow. 0_0 This is the best pic yet.


I am glad you like that pic. Its hard to come up with different picture ideas, so if you have any that you would like to see I do take request.


----------



## bigjmccoy

Hey EFG, would you mind if I dl some of thoes pics into my uh, personal file, cause, uh.. Frikking MER.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bigjmccoy said:


> Hey EFG, would you mind if I dl some of thoes pics into my uh, personal file, cause, uh.. Frikking MER.


No I don't mind. Just don't post them on another site. But thanks for asking. I post my pictures for people to enjoy, and it makes me feel good to know people are enjoying them.


----------



## siren_

hey coach! you ever like... coach people in the bedroom? That's probably a very funny role play, i just had that idea pop into my head. it's like the hot teacher fantasy. haha


----------



## extra_fat_guy

siren_ said:


> hey coach! you ever like... coach people in the bedroom? That's probably a very funny role play, i just had that idea pop into my head. it's like the hot teacher fantasy. haha


No I haven't done that. But I would with the right woman.


----------



## bigjmccoy

extra_fat_guy said:


> No I don't mind. Just don't post them on another site. But thanks for asking. I post my pictures for people to enjoy, and it makes me feel good to know people are enjoying them.



I will enjoy them lots! And don't worry they're just for me


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bigjmccoy said:


> I will enjoy them lots! And don't worry they're just for me


Thats great! I really like hearing that!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took several pics as I was getting ready for work. So I thought I would post a couple since I don't go into work until later. Here is the first pic. Sorry about the lighting.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

The 2nd pic. I am getting into the shower in this one.


----------



## bigjmccoy

Always glad to see new pics in this thread. Wrawr!


----------



## Esther

I agree! Your new pictures always make my day


----------



## Zowie

Hurrah! ^^ I was starting to think that this had be abandoned. Glad to see it wasn't!
Great pics, as usual.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks ladies for the nice comments. I took several pics, and I will be posting them soon. Here is the third pic.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Some more pics of me getting ready for work.


----------



## seasuperchub84

Again, whatever your eating, I want it buddy :eat1:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I just eat what ever I can get. I eat enough to feed at least 3 other people.


----------



## Zowie

Ah, wow. Nice legs! :happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ah, wow. Nice legs! :happy:



Thanks! I am glad you think so. :blush:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is another pic I took. I honestly may need help. When I take some pics I can't wait to post all of them. Its like I am addicted to it.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> Some more pics of me getting ready for work.



***stares***

I'll say something witty later.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

chicken legs said:


> ***stares***
> 
> I'll say something witty later.



Feel free to stare all you want. But I charge for touching.


----------



## seasuperchub84

extra_fat_guy said:


> I just eat what ever I can get. I eat enough to feed at least 3 other people.



::takes notes:: :rders 3 large pizzas::::


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Two more pictures I took.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'd tap that ass....


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> I'd tap that ass....



Thanks! I am glad you like my pics! :blush:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

The last 2 pictures I took.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I took a 3 new pics. I am still needing new ideas for pics. Here are the first 2 pics.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the 3rd pic. This is what I look like getting into bed.


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> Here is the 3rd pic. This is what I look like getting into bed.



Um...um...um...OMG. You look so good


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> Um...um...um...OMG. You look so good



Thanks. I am glad you like my pics.


----------



## bigjmccoy

Hot, as always!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bigjmccoy said:


> Hot, as always!



Thanks! :blush:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is a new picture


----------



## JenFromOC

Hi handsome....did you just get a haircut?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Its been about two weeks ago. I cut it myself. I just buzz it all off.


----------



## Greatfatbelly

Dear friend, have you any photos with your girl-friends?!:blush:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I currently don't have a girlfriend. I could only get my ex to take one picture with me. I guess I should have taken that as a hint. But I am not going to post it on here. I have it up on another site.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I was sitting around my hotel room, and thought I would take some pics. I took 8 pics but I will just post a couple for now. Sorry about the quality of my pics my webcam is really old.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Still looking good.  It's always nice to see your updates!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Still looking good.  It's always nice to see your updates!



thanks. I am glad you like them. I will add the others tonight.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## BigBaby

this is newest pic i hope you like it 

View attachment m_e1496656063b45e59ce9268e8d5cee7b.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

lol...EFG made up this thread for his pix only, so I think its time for you to start your own thread..hint hint hint HINT..lol..

God I feel like a naughty cougar..lol


----------



## kinkykitten

extra_fat_guy said:


> I took a 3 new pics. I am still needing new ideas for pics. Here are the first 2 pics.



*swoon* :bow:


----------



## femaleseat

extra_fat_guy said:


> here is pic number 3



hmmmmmmmmmmmm, great pic....to be under that:eat2:


----------



## femaleseat

extra_fat_guy said:


> I went ahead and took a couple of pics. here is the first one



niceeeeeeeeeeeeee, these pics r getting better and better


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Well I am back for now. I thought I would post a new picture. Not sure if I will post any belly pictures or not. I really haven't been gone just lurking around.


----------



## Deanna

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well I am back for now. I thought I would post a new picture. Not sure if I will post any belly pictures or not. I really haven't been gone just lurking around.



Welcome back from lurking. None of us FFAs will mind one bit.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks Deanna. I had one more picture to post. I tried to post it with the other one, but it didn't work. I know its small, but that is the only way I could get it to work.


----------



## femaleseat

extra_fat_guy said:


> Thanks Deanna. I had one more picture to post. I tried to post it with the other one, but it didn't work. I know its small, but that is the only way I could get it to work.



hey nice pic!!


----------



## chicken legs

Glad you finally de-lurked


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks ladies. I am glad you like the pictures.


----------



## lovelocs

I like you de-scruffed. I like elegant, spiffy, fat men!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is a better picture. I need to take some new pictures, but here is the last one I have.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Still big, and still around. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## fat hiker

Glad to see you 'a round'!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks. Just thought I would return for awhile.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is a better pic. Only have my phone to take pics with. Sorry the pic is so big. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## pendulous

Good to see you.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thanks. Good to be back


----------



## chubloverUK86

extra_fat_guy said:


> Sorry the pic is so big.



That's okay - nobody else is :happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Sitting at work on the last day before fall break. Been to lazy to shave the past few weeks. The grey hair in my beard makes me feel really old. Not much of a break for me since I still have to coach football the rest of the week.


----------



## fat hiker

Nothing wrong with a little grey, in the beard or elsewhere!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Well I was going to post some pics, but they keep posting upside down.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Here is the first. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Thought I would post a pic. Will post a standing pic later.


----------

